# How long to move hay?



## Mystica25 (Oct 8, 2012)

This is a total newbie question!

How long does it take to move 50 bales of hay from the truck to the barn. The walk to the barn is only about 20ft? I am trying to figure out when I can get the hay. I would like to do it after work, but I don't know if time will be on my side and I am borrowing a truck which will have to be returned the same day.

Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Depends on how fast you move and how many people are helping. Also depends on where you put it and how you have to stack it. It will take longer if you are putting it on pallets and stacking it high.

We used to put up 200 bales in about an hour with 4 people. But it came right off the hay wagon into our hayloft. Only stacked 3 high.


----------



## Mystica25 (Oct 8, 2012)

Two people, VERY new at moving hay! We are also putting on pallets! So I am going to go for 2 hours? Seems doable after work, as long as I don't have to cook dinner! 

Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Takes me about 20 casual minutes to unload 5 about that distance.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Mystica25 said:


> Two people, VERY new at moving hay! We are also putting on pallets! So I am going to go for 2 hours? Seems doable after work, as long as I don't have to cook dinner!
> 
> Thanks for the quick response!


That's why man came up with pizza places lol for the busy wife's and moms


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Mystica25 said:


> This is a total newbie question!
> 
> How long does it take to move 50 bales of hay from the truck to the barn. The walk to the barn is only about 20ft? I am trying to figure out when I can get the hay. I would like to do it after work, but I don't know if time will be on my side and I am borrowing a truck which will have to be returned the same day.
> 
> Thanks!


I can unload 50 bales of hay by myself in roughly an hour - give or take a little. But I am also old, fat, and I smoke too much.  :laugh:


----------



## GroundGoats (Sep 17, 2013)

Please, please, please wear long pants at the very least, if not both long pants and a long shirt, gloves, laced boots and a hat!
And it shouldn't take you any more than two hours, being 'new'.
We put up 60 bale loads in a little over 20 minutes with 3 to 4 people, right from truck to loft. We stack them 6 or 7 high, which tends to take up time so we pack in between truck loads.
Put them up on pallets or something like that if they're not in a loft.


----------



## Mystica25 (Oct 8, 2012)

Oh yes, I wore long pants, long sleeved shirt, gloves, boots and STILL got hay inside my clothes!

It took me about 1-1/2hr to do by myself. Was pretty easy, but I also had a box truck with a lift gate, so that saved half the work.:dance:

Thanks for everyones help.:thumbup:


----------



## GroundGoats (Sep 17, 2013)

Yay! Good job! Now you need a barn cat! :rofl:


----------

